# Shark fin antennas



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have one on my 2012 Cruze Eco. I love the way it looks and it was very easy to install. There are some places where I lose signal where I never used to lose signal but really is not that bad. It really only is a slight difference. Of course, this will vary state to state and also in specific areas. You know what for the price? I say go for it looks great!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have one on my 2011 LS and it looks good and color matches perfectly the reception is fine and easy to install. 1 screw goes where the old mast came out and the double sided tape holds it down. Just make sure you line it up correctly(doesn't come up easy if you get it wrong). The and the double sided tape holds up well in car washes and the weather. The only downside for me, I don't have an antenna to look for in the parking lot to find my car in the sea of grey cars. I once since I thought I was getting poor reception because of it so I removed it and it turned out to be the weather so I put it back on no complaints.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I am not going to write a full review, because all i really have to say is:

It makes the car looks completely different! Reception is the same, the color matches good and it sticks on there like a 14yr old boy seeing his first pair of boobs on a friday night and is about to lose his virginity.


----------



## seaux cajun (Jun 19, 2012)

:eusa_clap: hahahahaha thanks for that kermit, i couldnt have said it better myself...


----------



## Raider_Cruze62 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I went ahead and ordered it.....very excited.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've had mine for about a year, and really like it. With the Eco wheels and trunklid spoiler, it gives the car a bit of visual sportiness. Radio reception hasn't been an issue at all. I still don't get the stations I never got with the stock antenna. It also makes it easy to tell my Cruze from everybody else's in the Wegmans parking lot! Look for the one without a giant tree growing out of the roof!


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

+1
I love the look of the VG Ant, and they were great to deal with. For the guys downunder, communication and shipping was easy.
My only advice for international customers, is to get the Ant in primer coat only.
I found, trying to match the in country colour was a little bit of an issue.
Ended up stripping it back and repainting here in Brisbane Aus to get the perfect match.

Cheers Mark


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - will someone do a write up on how to install a shark fin, please?


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Ended up selling mine. While it looked great and the color was a perfect match, the reception sucked.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I want one so bad but I refuse to pay $75 for it.


----------



## Raider_Cruze62 (Oct 17, 2012)

Installing the VG sharkfin, or a different sharkfin?


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

love it looks great you won't regret it


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I want one so bad but I refuse to pay $75 for it.


That's kindof where I am with it. Anyone know of cheaper versions worth their salt or is VG the only true way to go?


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Camcruse
I was a little unsure if there would be any degradation of the signal. I did abase line check of the reception, with the OEM antenna and then with the VGfitted. Agree I lost some of the very distant stations on both the AM & FMbands, but not enough for me to be concerned about. I wonder were you sent a faulty item?
Install info


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - will someone do a write up on how to install a shark fin, please?


easy to install. 1 screw that connects to the fin's wire goes where the old mast came out and the double sided tape holds it down. Just make sure you line it up correctly(doesn't come up easy if you get it wrong). Pretty straightforward! AS long as it is lined up correctly.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Im with you titan on the price. Does anyone think a stubby ant. would be an alternative to the pricey shark fin. I found this on ebay:5" inch Sandblast Blk Aluminum Carbon Fiber Screw Type Short Radio Antenna Chevy | eBay or this one:
3" inch Sandblast Blk Aluminum Carbon Fiber Screw Type Short Roof Antenna Chevy | eBay


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This will probably be my next mod. The antenna always makes me think it's a RC car. Aussie SRi-V, thanks for posting the installation instructions. I had heard that you needed to take the ceiling liner out to install them, which was more work than I wanted to do.

I checked the VG site and they don't have my car's color - I would order it primer and have my dealership's paint guy paint it for me before I installed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - one more question. Where do you get them? I googled VG Shark Fin and found what I thought was their web-site, but there are no Chevy's, much less Chevy Cruze's listed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

obermd said:


> OK - one more question. Where do you get them? I googled VG Shark Fin and found what I thought was their web-site, but there are no Chevy's, much less Chevy Cruze's listed.


Nevermind, I found the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-appearance-body/4875-vg-shark-fin-no-more-chevrolet-options.html that has a link to Insane Speed Motorsports - Home.


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> Im with you titan on the price. Does anyone think a stubby ant. would be an alternative to the pricey shark fin. I found this on ebay:5" inch Sandblast Blk Aluminum Carbon Fiber Screw Type Short Radio Antenna Chevy | eBay or this one:
> 3" inch Sandblast Blk Aluminum Carbon Fiber Screw Type Short Roof Antenna Chevy | eBay


I have this one . reception is not good and it loses the paint after some months but it looks good


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

thats what I was afraid of mido. Thanks for the info. Any group buys on the shark fin?


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

any eBay links for this?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AutumnCruzeRS said:


> thats what I was afraid of mido. Thanks for the info. Any group buys on the shark fin?


Insanespeed did a group buy on this last year some time and I think it came down to be about the same price anyway. From Insane speed it is $69 + shipping. I paid 80 with free shipping last year and no complaints.


----------



## Jeff257 (Mar 19, 2013)

What is the difference between the one at Insane Motorsports and the one at Bad News Racing besides the price? With shipping at IM it is 73 and change and at BNR it is a flat 80 with free shipping.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

I didn't see this thread, posted another one pertaining to the VG Shark Fin. I am really interested but can't justify the 80 dollars at the moment - hoping for maybe a spring sale!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

If you get enough interest i am sure he will do something.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

How does the factory one come off?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> How does the factory one come off?


May search link but words below will doe for now. 

Well you see the entire antenna is not replaced(reason 99.675% of what you see on eBay is not going to work w/o recreating the wheel). You unscrew the whip antenna part and the base(cover 1) stays there. The new VG fin covers the base(cover 1) and an attached bolt screws into the part the whip antenna unscrewed out of.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

I want one, and since I never use the radio I really don't care if it loses reception... I would be happy removing the entire thing, but the Shark Fin is cheaper


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Has anyone confirmed it was Mk I or MK II for the size of the VG?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just checked and badnewsracing.net once again has the Visual Garage shark fins available.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I waited this long, I guess I can wait till the group buy starts and hope it gets to me before it's too cold to stick right. Already have a bottle of touch up, how much of the 3m tape were we painting? I've only seen side shots no above angles.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Could some one make a installation video of how to remove the old and install the shark fin?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

trevforever said:


> Could some one make a installation video of how to remove the old and install the shark fin?


Unscrew the mast. With pure dawn dishwashing liquid, clean the area around the antenna base. You're removing wax from the car. Leaving the tape cover on, put the antenna over the base and then use masking tape to mark the front, left, and right edges of the antenna. Remove the antenna. Next, take the tape cover off and screw the antenna wire into the antenna base. Now very, very carefully put the antenna cover back on the roof of your car making sure it is straight and centered. Once it is, press down hard, making sure the antenna is completely pressed against the roof of your car and hold for about a minute. Remove the masking tape. In a couple of days you can wash and wax your car.


----------



## RhinoNinja55 (Oct 3, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> I want one, and since I never use the radio I really don't care if it loses reception... I would be happy removing the entire thing, but the Shark Fin is cheaper


Yea I'm the same way... I just ordered a diffrent one for $15 it should be here soon... I mostly want it for the looks I play CDs all the time.. I'll let u guys know how it works

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

RhinoNinja,

What shark fin did you purchase and from where?


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

RhinoNinja55 said:


> Yea I'm the same way... I just ordered a diffrent one for $15 it should be here soon... I mostly want it for the looks I play CDs all the time.. I'll let u guys know how it works


I'm the same way, so $80 is a bit hard for me to do for such a small visual upgrade. I would be very interested in more details & results on the one you got.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The VG is a cover to cover your existing base plus circuitry to give you a legit antenna signal. If you buy a random shark fin, you will eclipse $80 in undoing whatever you did if you wish to sell car or go back to stock. You unscrew the whip antenna, clean the surface of the roof around the base that's left behind, screw the bolt/wire to where the whip antenna came out of then glue the cover on. Hardest part is touch up paint on the 3m tape or equivalent used to secure the cover to the roof of the car. 

In short you pay less for VG than s&h on whatever generic antenna you get to butcher the old one to get that one on. It's like adding a new set of wheels vs a new hub and axle for not even the same job. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

These are super easy to install. Unscrew the old one, clean the surface, screw in the VG with hardware supplied and stick it on where you want it. There's enough room inside the base of the VG one to move it around so it's not touching the base of the stock one. The tape that's on it is super sticky and I have my doubts that it'll come off unless you hit it hard.


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

What website is the best to order from?

Just reply with link

Thanks, 


I will also post pictures when I purchase.
I have a 2014 blue ray metallic cruze what does everything of a black fin instead of matching it. I think It would look good with the tinted windows and black chevy bow ties


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

What are you at Trev??

http://www.visualgarage.com - If Canadian

Chevrolet Cruze Shark Fin Antenna - If American


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Thank you marden! I am from the USA. Are you considering or have the shark fin?


----------



## ramsey (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if BNR or visualgarage deliver to EU (Croatia)?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

trevforever said:


> Thank you marden! I am from the USA. Are you considering or have the shark fin?


I already have one. Got mine from Visual Garage for $91.35can with free shipping. BNR is cheaper, $80, but the shipping/duty/exchange rate would have pushed it up to around $130 or so for me.


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Would this void my warranty? Or cosmetic mods okay?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The only part of the warranty it might void is if you're having radio reception issues. The VG shark fin has an internal antenna that screws into the antenna base on your car. I kept my mask just in case I have any issues, but so far the shark fin has just as good reception as the mast.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I am going to have to pull the trigger and get me one. A nice minor change. Stupid question but would it have any affect on XM radio or just regular radio?


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't had any problems with mine and reception.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Anyone tried to see if a BMW or other type of shark fin would work? I like the looks of the BMW type better.


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Good to know


----------



## Sayvingpvtbrian (Jan 20, 2014)

Hope they got my color! Thanks!


----------



## REDemption (Apr 17, 2014)

Well............I did it. I placed my order today. Seems like a nice, quick mod to keep me going. Now I just have to wait...and wait....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sayvingpvtbrian said:


> Hope they got my color! Thanks!


Go purchase a bottle of touch up paint for your Cruze. The color on this bottle is the color you need to request your shark fin be painted.


----------

